# Critique my alpine?



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi guys! Last year I got a nice alpine doe. (Tempo Aquila Cyrene) 
Dam: (Tempo Penelopy)
Sire: (Redwood Hills Jazz RimRock)

When I got her last year she wasn't anything to gawk at but she really matured over the last year! She is a 3 year old 2nd freshener. She won 1 Grand, and 2 reserves at an ADGA show a few weeks ago but I want some other opinions on her. She is my 4-H doe and I'm taking her to nationals. Think she will be competitive there?

Cyrene 3 year old (8 days fresh)


















She is now over a month fresh so her udder looks much nicer now! I take a picture of it at 12 hours tonight!

Cyrene 2 years old









Ignore the fact that I forgot to crop the pics


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Her kid nursed through the fence!!!! I'll try in the morning


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I won't go into a detailed critique but I'll say this-I love her and maybe we'll meet at the Nationals!


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ranger1 said:


> I won't go into a detailed critique but I'll say this-I love her and maybe we'll meet at the Nationals!


Maybe!


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Nice doe, you'll have to be sure to tell us how she does at Nationals!


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

I hope she does well.....


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

She is gorgeous! :drool:
Looks like she toes out in front and back and needs more brisket, but that's all I see.
Definitely let us know how she does!


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

margaret said:


> She is gorgeous! :drool:
> Looks like she toes out in front and back and needs more brisket, but that's all I see.
> Definitely let us know how she does!


Yeah she does toe out! Her sire gave that to her


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Pros:
-Broad muzzle
-Long jaw
-Clean throat latch
-Clean neck
-Feminine neck
-Neck blends nicely into withers
-Good shoulder assembly
-Strong front legs
-Good depth in heart girth
-Good depth in barrel
-Long cannon bones
-Strong chine
-Strong topline
-Level topline
-Good chest floor
-Nice hindquarters
-Strong back legs
-Good pasterns
-Nice incurve to thigh
-Short pasterns
-Tight elbows
-Nice width between hocks


Cons:
-Neck could be longer
-Lacks brisket
-Toes out fore and rear
-Could be more uphill
-Could be more refined
-Could be more open
-Rump looks steep
-Rump could be a tad longer


She looks amazing in the first picture...long bodied, uphill, long, level rump with good capacity and depth in barrel, long, feminine neck. Refined body with good dairy character. But the picture is taken at an angle.

In the second full body shot of her, she doesn't look that...and that is the picture I used, because is was a full on shot, not at an angle


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

In the first picture she is 3 yrs old, and in the 2nd she is only 2. Does tend to mature and look better as they're getting a bit older and not be as gangly as when they were 2. So it may not just be the angle


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

COgoatLover25 said:


> In the first picture she is 3 yrs old, and in the 2nd she is only 2. Does tend to mature and look better as they're getting a bit older and not be as gangly as when they were 2. So it may not just be the angle


Okay...totally missed that! Then she's AMAZING, and I would love to see a full-on shot of her now  Cause the angled shot of her as a 3yr old is kinda hard to critique beyond what I said of that picture.

http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------

